# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  LED where are you?

## Paul Pawlaczyk

I may have missed it - but if you've used large LEDs I'd like to hear from you. How are they? Where's you get them? 
I've been told there is considerable difficulty even getting sample bulbs - that the reps just don't call back. So, we have no way of actually seeing the light these things make.
Help!
=P=

----------


## preparator

Paul,
A museum local to you, Allentown Art Museum, has begun replacing their existing halogen par lamps with LED. I'd suggest contacting them and visiting their galleries.

Steve
StudioMule Fine Art Services
www.studiomule.com

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

Thanks for the info, Steve. I've passed it on to the guy who's budget covers things like this.

----------


## vonwildenhaus

We've been talking to reps from LSI and Edison Price. Both use the Xicato Artist series lamps, so in theory they will have identical light quality and foot candle power. The main difference seems to be in how the fixtures function and how they clip into their respective tracks. Anyone have experience with either of these companies? Either of these track systems? These LEDs?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

In the interest of expediency I am passing your inquiry over to the listserve so it will show up on the inbox of a bunch of sharp folks.

----------


## Gregor

I bought some Led lighting fixtures at Interior-deluxe, for my private little Art collection. They know a lot about lighting and how it affects paintings. So I got exactly what I needed to present my paintings in my home

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

vonwildenhaus
Hopefully you have resolved this question along the way. I just wanted to share that I have been hearing really good things about the actually functionally properties of LSI from practicing preps that seem to counter the promotion of lighting designers who are non-users of Edison Price products. I will be doing a one on one comparison in a test gallery within the month and will try and provide a report.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Gregor, 
Can you expand on your post? Right now it sounds kind of like a commercial promotion which is not what we are about here. What exactly did they provide that would be useful to members. What practical features of the fixtures stood apart from other options? What kind of CRI rating did the product provide? If you are not providing useful meaningful information in this setting it actually reflects poorly on the company you mention. If you buy a product you should be made aware of its value - especially before you recommend it to others. Thanks in advance for following up on this and providing the kind of information that our members expect.
Ashley

----------

